# Police horse died in line of duty



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I saw the post about this on Facebook, the photo is heartbreaking. The Houston Mounted unit does a lot of cross-training with officers from our local Lancaster mounted unit, and the dedication and love the officers have for their equine partners is second to none.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A very sad and touching video.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I also saw the article and pictures, and it was truly heartbreaking. The mounted officers have such a bond with their horses, and a mutual trust that allows them to go into harms waY every day. A terrible loss for the officer and the Houston PD. God bless them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes it's heartbreaking....


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

So sad,I can't imagine the pain the officer felt knowing he had to say goodbye..may she rest in peace officer Charlotte.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Anyone have a link to the video? Dont know if i should watch, im going to cry. But im curuous


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

She was only 6 years old too 

This is so sad. Saw the photo and its heartbreaking. Just a crushing photo.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That's not the first time that's happened. A few years back a huge Belgian was struck down by a vehicle.


----------

